# Steam gamers



## Option7 (Jun 12, 2007)

So who here has steam accounts? (SourceForts, GMod, Half Life 2, CS)
I recently got a new computer so I can finally play stuff like CS source! So, who plays any of these games?

Mine is wolfez if anyone wants to add me


----------



## codewolf (Jun 12, 2007)

here  my steam email is cdt_Nunn (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Option7 (Jun 12, 2007)

I added you, perhaps we shall game together soon.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 12, 2007)

My steam name's Esplender, but I play under the name 'Assmaster'. Feel free to add me anytime.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have alot of games on steam, however i dont play them much anymore... the last game i played on steam was battlegrounds 2. pretty cool game but its pretty damn glitchy(its hit detection sucks).

when playing red orchestra, dod, cs, or battlegrounds look out for a col.klink .


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 12, 2007)

I play CSS and Dystopia. I usually go by esa.bluecaracal in CSS. Dystopia I usually go by the same, but sometimes I go by jesuschristitsaliongetinthecar (Yes, it fits).


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 12, 2007)

I play Half-Life 2, Half-Life (plus Opp. Force and Blue Shift), and CS: Source. My Steam name is capthavoc123, and I think the name I play as is Silent Rip. I haven't played multiplayer in quite some time.


----------



## WhiteMage (Jun 13, 2007)

My Steam name is Sheya, though I have to say I love the 'assmaster' name above. XD

I mostly play Counterstrike: Source, though, especially the mods. Gotta love the ZombieMod!


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 13, 2007)

I got CSS,DOD:S, and HL2M. I play CSS pretty much all the time(not lately though) my steamfriends name is 'nuclearp0pt4rt' add me and ill play you at some CSS


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got CS, CS:CZ, CS:S, HL2DM, and DOD:S. I mostly play CS:S though. I actually don't even have DOD:S or HL2DM installed. But my Steam account is anger_of_souls (nickname Necrosis). I'll play a bit with anybody who wants to, just add me.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 14, 2007)

Dun remember my STEAM ID, but I usually go by Kanon Fodr or Ded Meet.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 22, 2007)

Funny I havent played anything there in a while. Last time I played..Dystopia I think.
Needless to say I don't remember my account currently, I believe I got it up somewhere, but since I don't play anymore it is of little difference.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2007)

Steam account is SchecterFennec, but I need to re-install my Windows partition and re-download everything I bought.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 23, 2007)

Only game I used to play alot was Garry's Mod, but I haven't touched it in a couple of weeks now. Probably ought to fire it back up and finish that Pirata Flyer...


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 23, 2007)

So well my account is 'umdi380w3iss' and if u need someone to play with iÂ´ll be there^^. I also have dystopia ... but i never understood the sense of the game ... i use it as a css with other weapons and skins....


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jun 23, 2007)

I play CS but haven't in about 6 months because of an error that Steam gets every time I try to load it.  It says: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll
It's driving me crazy!!  I've reinstalled several times.  If anyopne can help that'd be great.  I'm at the point where I'm gonna wipe my hard drive and start over.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 23, 2007)

Quad_killeR said:
			
		

> I play CS but haven't in about 6 months because of an error that Steam gets every time I try to load it.  It says: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll
> It's driving me crazy!!  I've reinstalled several times.  If anyopne can help that'd be great.  I'm at the point where I'm gonna wipe my hard drive and start over.


From what I am seeing on steampowered.com, you need to allow Steam to run through your firewall. I searched around a bit and found this.
Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok that's what I've been told.  I don't even have a firewall on my compy anymore.  I took it off.  And it was already installed and working before I even bothered to mess with the firewall.  Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 24, 2007)

I had the exact same problem... Unfortunatley I can't remember how I overcame it... Go onto the steam forums and post there, someone will have a solution, I'm sure.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jun 26, 2007)

I posted on the Steam Forums.  No help there but I fixed it n e wai.

Tag: Quad_killeR
X-fire: iplayquad

We need to get a furry clur together.  Like      fur.:Quad_killeR


----------



## Option7 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to the old fy_poolday on CS 1.6? It's not on Source. That was my favourite map


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 27, 2007)

ThereÂ´s only a completely changed one called poolparty . Poolday as u know it from 1.6 doesnÂ´t exist anymore but poolparty is alright too.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 27, 2007)

Steam forums.. Heheheh, good memories XD


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 27, 2007)

Getting a furry team together dosent sound like too bad an idea. Id play if we would scrim and such


----------



## Visimar (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't play games on Steam much anymore, but if you're interested my account name on there is IceLugiaVisy. Just be sure to tell me who you are first so I don't go and end up deleting your butt from my list, as I'd rather not have anonymous people adding me without an explanation as to who they are and/or why.

The games I can play are Half-Life (And its Source variants), Team Fortress Classic, Half-Life 2 Deathmatch and Counter Strike: Source. I'll have to reinstall everything first though, as I deleted them a while ago (as well as my whole friends list).

Also, my main in-game name is the same as I use here on the forums. I may vary at times though, so watch out. =P


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 27, 2007)

We have already a furry clan. We are little bit over 10 members now, our tag is .::[Fur]::. so if u are interested to join ask Digital Dragon Merilon or me. But remember itÂ´s a FF clan (For Fun) but if we get enough good players we can also get a clan playing wars and stuff. Our Forums is down at mom so u canÂ´t join there so if uÂ´re interested contact me in Steam (umdi380w3iss) , on Xfire (ener1337) or send me a pm here.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine is chris72069
I play Half Life 1&2, Day of Defeat, and Counter Strike: Source.

MY name is Speedy The Silver Dragon
My DAD'S name is The Preacher


----------



## Option7 (Jun 27, 2007)

umdie80weiss said:
			
		

> ThereÂ´s only a completely changed one called poolparty . Poolday as u know it from 1.6 doesnÂ´t exist anymore but poolparty is alright too.



Yeah I play on that a fair amount. There's like 6 version of it. 
I miss poolday...

I'll hit you up on XFire sometime about the clan. Sounds like fun 

Do you have a server?


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 28, 2007)

Not yet but weÂ´re working on it. Well thereÂ´s a good one i know from the assassins clan most of the players there are furries also few scalies and otherkins .... got interrested? This is the server ip  : 208.167.227.105:27015


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 28, 2007)

There is another furry clan that I know about, VAS. Their server ip is: 209.246.142.100:27015  These guys aren't on that often during the day, but I know that they are there later at night. Can't hurt to check it out though.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm gonna check out both.  I loved being in a clan.  I gotta work on getting my skills up though having not played for 6 months.


----------



## phantasmcroco (Jul 9, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what happened to the old fy_poolday on CS 1.6? It's not on Source. That was my favourite map



fy_pool_day is the default FY match map for OGL. Hardly ever do people practice for OGL, but if you really want to play... try to find a clan that's in the fy OGL ladder.

other than that, it's pretty much dead.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe because practicing for OGL would be the same as practicing for bots? Anyway, fy_poolday was one of the first maps that I ever played for CZ (my first Counter-Strike game on the PC). Brings back some good memories.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm under BigRedRunner. Hit me up, I have no friends. 

I play CSS, sometimes Half Life 2: DM. I'm not crazy about Day of Defeat: Source, but I have it to play.


----------



## Visimar (Jul 12, 2007)

EDIT: Okay, I got it working again. It must have been some files within the Steam folder, so I uninstalled, deleted the folder, removed the registry entries (Just in case) and reinstalled. It's now running just fine again.


----------



## Zasha (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright meh decided to add some contacts if anyone interested in a game or two. Steam profile is largailion and I mostly play Hidden, Counter-Strike: Source and Half Life 2. And my X-fire is laanimies. I have too much free time...


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

s


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 28, 2007)

Heyas all, My Steam account is 'NewfDraggie' I got Half Life 2, CS:S, DOD:s, Gmod 9 and gmod 10, incurgancy, and a bunch more, add me on steam and msn (newf_dwaggie@hotmail.com) I dont have xfire but im willing to get it if we all get together and start a furry clan ^.=.^ I perfer to snipe but im all around good with mostly anything...


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2007)

^.^

Mine is Frostbitex460 if anyone is interested in pwning a bunny in CSS >.>;


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 30, 2007)

Account name is BlueKlaus, and I play an assload of 1.6.
Trying to get my server back up, too. Soon to get sauce.


I think my xfire is nadmenniyi, feel free to add me, just don't expect me to be on it a lot.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> Whaaat? Nobody plays Insurgency? Lame. Oh, and my account is whoevery@gmail.com. I have the steam silver package so I have a lot of games, including Gmod 10.



I have it, but I rarely play it 'cause I found it really hard to get the hang of. 

Has anyone else noticed that the phys gun in GMod 10 is really jerky and unaccurate?
If so, does anyone know if there's a way to fix it?


----------



## Kartenia (Jul 31, 2007)

account name for steam is Stitch, but the name i use in-game is Fox.  

i havn't played CSS in a while since i find that people cheat alot and take away what fun the game use to be.  mostlyt now i play Half-Life DM.  But Battlefield 2 and ArmA have been takin' up most of my interest and time as of laitly.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

My username is just Faradin2772-- I play G-Mod 10 on my friend's account, but as for mine, it's CSS and sometimes HL2 Deathmatch. Sometimes I use a mike. And I usually get booted for it. 
My most recent microphone misadventure:

"HEEEEEEEEEEEY, GUYYSSSSSSSSSSS, HOW DO YOU PLAAY THIS GAME, OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I DIED, WHY'D YOU KILL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I SHOT A GUY HES HAAAAAAAAAAAACKING HE DIDN'T DIE OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO I'M DEAD WHY IS EVERYONE SO MEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YAYYYYYYYYY I KILLED HIM HES A NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY DID YOU BAN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...."
In so many words.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, I actually play steam quite often. I actually use my brother's account, and i'm still not used to using the steam friends, But all I know is that my steamname is Werwulf, but I'm planning on changing it soon. 

I play nearly anything, CS (and CS:S), DoD (and DoD:S), G-mod 10, you name it. I'm gunna get Team fortress II for sure, especially Left4Dead. GAH! I cant wait for the zombies to come o_o. I'm also a server admin for a vent, so if you guys wanna play together, feel free to ask and I'll give ya the server IP. (100 man, HQ voice server, so bring your friends if you want :3)


----------



## Option7 (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone play GMod RP Servers? I think they're well fun (if you have money 

Faradin - what is your sig from?


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 12, 2007)

Resident Evil 5... Damn I want that game, and damn I loved that part of the trailer. It screams "FALCON PUNCH!" for me .


----------



## Faradin (Aug 21, 2007)

Lolz for me....I got banned from the only Furry CSS server....the admin was pretty harsh in doing so, but I did at least deserve being kicked. I was running around spraying "NO PORN" over anyones furry pr0n spray then flashbanging the person who did it.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 21, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Lolz for me....I got banned from the only Furry CSS server....the admin was pretty harsh in doing so, but I did at least deserve being kicked. I was running around spraying "NO PORN" over anyones furry pr0n spray then flashbanging the person who did it.



xD.

I didn't know there was a furry css server.. o_o. I prefer going on random pub servers lol. If it has porn sprays on everything then thats quite annoying IMO... I support you? . I mighta done the same thing (although i dont got that "no porn" spray lol)


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, my account is Dalton1991 i play mostly CS:S when I'm on it but i also play Gmod10 and Defcon. 

a furry CS:S server...cool! I've found a furry BF2142 server but that's the only furry server on anything I've played that I've run into.


----------



## PawBunny (Aug 22, 2007)

LeviFur for me!...


----------



## Faradin (Aug 22, 2007)

Woohoo...I just recieved Gmod as a gift....
Once again, it's Faradin2772 if you want to play Gmod or CSS. M'Kayyy.


----------



## Entih (Aug 23, 2007)

Yet another steam game player here (kinda have to be, I make content for Source games).  My SteamID is Entih, but of course due to inevitable events I am mostly incapable of playing Source games (*cough cough irony cough*).

Also, did anyone see the new Team Fortress 2 video?  I suggest you do (*"Unless its a farm!"*), its under videos in the steam store, called "Meet the Soldier".  Also, I suggest you see this new Episode 2 video, lookin' really good.

Episode 2 video


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

I play CS:S on the Evil Smurf gun game reverse server, or the gun game turbo server.
My screen name is -=Dead-Zero=-


----------



## Faradin (Aug 24, 2007)

I play GMod. My sig.... The first quote is from a Creed song, the second I just found on the internet, and the third is Rammstein lyrics.



			
				Option7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone play GMod RP Servers? I think they're well fun (if you have money
> 
> Faradin - what is your sig from?


----------



## Option7 (Aug 25, 2007)

Actually I was talking about the old one, which I now know was from Resident Evil 5 ^_^


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh.
Well, your signature is Scrubs, my good sir.
"KNIFE-WREEENCH!! Practical AND safe."


----------



## AnonymousWithaBrain (Oct 17, 2007)

Games: Half-Life, Hal-Life: Opposing Forces, Half-Life: Blue Shift, Half-Life: Source, ExitE, Half-Life 2: Episode 1, Half-Life 2: Episode 2, Portal, Team Fortress Classic, Team Fortress 2, Stargate SG-1 Half-Life Mod Beta, Deathmatch Classic, Counter-Strike, Counter-Strike: Source, Garry's Mod, Poke646, HALF-LIFE2:SMOD, steam account name _D_U_K_E_, any questions?


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine's VoreWriter(big shocker there) and right now the only games I have is Counter Strike Condition Zero.


----------



## OOsarovakOO (Nov 26, 2007)

Sarovak here ^^   And i loove Cs:cource   Hope to cya all sometimes...     Frag out...

Sarovak


----------



## Aden (Nov 26, 2007)

_Finally_ picked up The Orange Box and sorted out all my crap with my Windows partition. My new Steam account name is AdenZerda.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol the hard drive where I installed STEAM in needs to be reformatted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, I have been planning on upgrading my computer until I can play again.

You can add me though the friends list under then name 'Esplender' as always.

I now play in-game either as Assmaster or WHITE POWER. But you won't be seeing me for a while.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 26, 2007)

i used to play lots of counterstrike source, i was quite good in it. just the hackers strike hard lately...

i have 3 steam accounts, 2 of them got banned. 1 of them is still alive and the only game i have on it is dark messiah of might and magic


----------



## Kajet (Nov 26, 2007)

I play as Kajet feel free to add me.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll just private message all those that have posted their ID mine.

ps. I think steam has greatly improved since its inception.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 27, 2007)

i will rebuy counterstrike source soon or later, just not right now >.< i have to save up some spare money first. i couldn't work for like 3 weeks and that hurts my poor little wallet thingy.


----------

